# Swedish: Can you keep an eye on my suitcase?



## sakvaka

Hello,

How do you say the sentence "Could you keep an eye on my suitcase while I buy a ticket?" in Swedish?

My try:
_Kan ni vänligen hålla ögonen på min resväska medan jag köper [en] biljett?_

Thanks!


----------



## Tjahzi

Det här är en simpel fråga, eftersom budskapet är relativt enkelt och knappast kan misstolkas, men samtidigt också jättesvår eftersom det finns så många aspekter att ta hänsyn till.

Ditt förslag låter spontant rätt ok, men ganska högdraget och formellt. Hade du sagt det till en yngre person hade den nog rynkat rätt mycket på näsan. 

Generellt är ju annars grundregel i svenska att när man pratar med främmande människor så är det mycket mer sannolikt att man förargar någon genom att vara för artig än för oartig, och det är ganska lätt att undvika att vara oartig. Man ska inte prata för formellt, avancerat, men samtidigt vara tydlig med att man inte beordrar någon utan verkligen ber om en tjänst.
Således är passande att inleda själva samtalet med _ursäkta_, vilket jag iofs skulle ordinera att man alltid inledde konversationer med främmande människor med. 
Sen är det absolut fördelaktigt att använda _du _snarare än _ni_. Kort sagt kan man säga att detta är allmän praxis sedan _du-_reformen, men om man vill gå djupare i frågan blir nog svaret att man förlorar mer i anseende av att distansera sig från mottagaren än man vinner på att (försöka) visa vördnad/respekt.
_Vänligen_ hade nog av de allra flesta människor uppfattats som väldigt högtravande och formellt, och således haft samma effekt som _ni_. Ett mer naturligt uttryckssätt är _vara snäll och_. Ett annat alternativ för att göra det lite trevligare/artigare är att använda konjunktiv. 
Vidare är ordet _resväska_ numera uteslutande förkortat till _väska_. (Faktum är att de flesta saker, tillverkade i tyg eller liknande material, i vilka man bär saker brukar refereras till som enbart _väskor_.)
Sammanfattningsvis skulle mitt förslag således bli _Ursäkta, kan du vara snäll och hålla ögonen på min väska medan jag (går och) köper biljett?_ eller_ Ursäkta, skulle du kunna hålla ögonen på min väska medan jag (går och) köper biljett?

_Jag vill dock reservera mig och poängtera att detta är hur jag skulle uttrycka mig på centralstationen i Göteborg. På samma sätt som den svenska som talas i Svenskfinland är mer konservativ än samtliga Svenska dialekter som återfinns i Sverige så kan det vara så att de artighetsfraser som i Sverige hade uppfattas som stela, ålderdomliga och onaturliga (och således inte artiga) hade fungerat utmärkt i Helsingfors eller Vasa.


----------



## BlueSuede

Jag skulle nog inte bli det minsta förargad om någon behandlar mej med för stor respekt och formellt språk än det motsatta, tvärtom. Det är inte med vilka ord man använder, snarare hur man säger det. Om man är osäker kan man vara säker på att kroppsspråket förstärker ens sinnesstämning.

Om en icke-svensktalande använder för formellt, korrekt och/eller artigt språk så kan det betyda att han har lärt sej svenska ur en gammal lärobok. Och jag skulle känna mej smickrad av att han försöker tilltala mej på svenska och inte använda lat-varianten engelska.

"Bättre att säga fel och mena rätt, än att prata korrekt och ändå inte bli förstådd." enligt ett gammalt kinesiskt ordspråk som jag nyss hittade på.


----------



## Tjahzi

BlueSuede said:


> Jag skulle nog inte bli det minsta förargad om någon behandlar mej med för stor respekt och formellt språk än det motsatta, tvärtom. Det är inte med vilka ord man använder, snarare hur man säger det. Om man är osäker kan man vara säker på att kroppsspråket förstärker ens sinnesstämning.


Skulle ni i så fall kunna vara så vänliga och uppge eder ålder, ty den har viss relevans för tolkningen av edert utlåtande.


----------



## BlueSuede

Tjahzi said:


> Skulle ni i så fall kunna vara så vänliga och uppge eder ålder, ty den har viss relevans för tolkningen av edert utlåtande.



Nu, bäste Tjahzi, förstår jag inte vad du menar. Du blandar singular och plural hej vilt.

Menar du "Skulle ni i så fall kunna vara så vänliga och uppge *edra åldrar*, ty *de *har viss relevans för tolkningen av *edra utlåtanden*."? I såfall får du fråga oss var och en om våra respektive åldrar. De av oss som inte har något emot att ange åldern gör detta i sin profil, övriga av oss vill bli bedömda på andra meriter.

Eller menar du "Skulle *Ni *i så fall kunna vara så *vänlig *och uppge *Eder *ålder, ty den har viss relevans för tolkningen av *Edert *utlåtande."? Och jag tror faktiskt detta är vad du egentligen menar. Du anger din ålder som 23 och blir bedömd därefter, som om du har en mogenhet och erfarenhet som en 23-åring. Men om du skriver som en stockkonservativ 83-åring (oavsett din angivna ålder) så kommer du också att bli bedömd som en sådan. Liksom om du verkligen är 83 år men har ett flinkt intellekt som en 23-åring, så kommer du likaledes att bli bedömd som sådan, oavsett vad du själv anger. Åldern är ljugbar. Stilen på inläggen är det inte.

Bortsett från det... Jag tror du försöker provocera lite med att tilltala mej på ett överdrivet (om än syntaktiskt oriktigt) artigt sätt. Men så länge jag ser ett glatt ansikte framför mej i mitt inre så tar jag inte illa upp. Ty, om avsikten är vänlig så är också mottagande vänligt.

I ett sådant här medium saknas kroppsspråket (såvida man inte gödslar med välvalda Smilisar) vilket gör att man ofta kan bli misstolkad och missbedömd. I verkliga livet, ansikte mot ansikte, ser man mycket väl om ett överdrivet artig förfrågan är avsedd att vara hånfull eller vänlig. Därför är det viktigare hur man säger något än vad man säger.

Så, bottom line, jag har inget emot om folk är överdrivet artiga mot mej, om jag samtidigt kan verifiera det goda uppsåtet med frågan. Speciellt förstår jag om utom-svenskar är överdrivet artiga, ity man i allmänhet är mycket mer belevade mot varandra utomlands än vad vi är i Sverige. Det tillhör vår kultur, och berör oss inte särskilt. Men prata direktöversatt svenska i medelhavsområdet och du kommer att bli bedömd som en tölp.

Detta är bara min uppfattning. Andras uppfattning, om än olika, är självfallet också viktiga.


----------



## Tjahzi

Haha, onekligen kände ni er provocerad eftersom ni fann det nödvändigt att försöka analysera mitt inlägg (även om ni blandar ihop användandet av ålderdomlig ortografisk standard och ålderdomlig vokabulär).

Avsikten var dock så enkel som att jag, eftersom ni deklarerat att ni uppskattar att tilltalas på ett respektfullt och formellt sätt, fann det vara en blygsam ansträngning att unna er ett sådant bemötande. 

Ni har dock tyvärr även missuppfattat en lite mer väsentlig aspekt. Det här är ett språkforum. Vi tävlar inte. Det finns inga _meriter_. Det som i just det här fallet däremot var relevant, var huruvida vi kunde dra några slutsatser angående eventuella skillnader i hur olika svensktalande föredrar att bemötas beroende på vissa egenskaper. Jag har tidigare lyft fram den geografiska aspekten som en potentiell utslagsgivande faktor. Andra tänkbara faktorer är, bland annat, social klass, utbildningsnivå och kanske framförallt ålder. Det var således med avsikten att vidare kunna bedöma edert tidigare inlägg som jag frågade efter eder ålder. Den, även om den inte utgör en _merit_, säger, precis som ens modersmål, ursprungs- och bostadsort, nämligen en del om ens språkbruk och är på så sätt relevant för hur ens uttalanden tolkas.
Ni har dock helt rätt i att kroppsspråk saknas i ett sånt här medium. 

PS.  Ni svarade inte på frågan.


----------



## sakvaka

Tills vidare tackar jag er för svaren och det höga engagemanget. Men kom ihåg detta: vad I viljen, att människorna skola göra eder, det gören I ock dem!


----------



## Tjahzi

Du är så välkommen.

Vi kan väl helt enkelt konstatera att det råder viss oenighet kring frågan. 

(_Engagemang _brukar vara _stora_ snarare än _höga_. )


----------



## Muzze

Jag blir personligen inte förargad om någon talar formellt till mig. Ifall personen dummar sig så tycker jag vill snarare synd om människan. Framförallt när jag talar med en utlänning så har jag inga stora krav utan försöker istället själv tala så långsamt och tydligt som möjligt. Många svenskar som försöker tala/skriva formellt riskerar dock att väcka löje eftersom de rätt och slätt inte klarar av det. Precis som när det gäller allt annat är ens kön, "ras", modersmål, ålder, boendeort etc. viktigt för hur man reagerar på andra människors språkbruk.


----------



## Eline0909

"Kan Du/Ni vakta min väska? Jag går och köper en biljett."

skulle jag vilja säga men är det bättre att säga "Kan ...Jag *ska gå *och köpa en biljett.


----------



## Tjahzi

Eftersom det inte finns så mycket kontext, personen du tilltalar vet ju inget om dig eller dina planer, så låter det bäst att använda _ska_ för att markera futurum.


----------



## BlueSuede

Eline0909 said:


> "Kan Du/Ni vakta min väska? Jag går och köper en biljett."
> 
> skulle jag vilja säga men är det bättre att säga "Kan ...Jag *ska gå *och köpa en biljett.



Eftersom det är talspråk så duger båda alternativen. Du kommer att bli korrekt förstådd vilket du än använder.


----------



## trosabon

Bra översatt - helt OK.


----------



## zyzzy

Jag skulle använda något av följande två alternativ, som känns artigast: 

"Ursäkta, skulle du kunna hålla ett öga på min väska..."
"Ursäkta, tror du att du skulle kunna hålla ett öga på min väska..."

Nästa är okej, men jag tycker det låter lite som att man förutsätter att personen man frågar kommer att göra det man vill. Det känns lite som en uppmaning.  

"Ursäkta, kan du vara snäll och hålla ett öga på min väska..."

Följande är ju, exempelvis, inte frågor utan uppmaningar:

"Ursäkta, kan du vara snäll och sänka ljudet lite?" 
"Ursäkta, kan du vara snäll och hålla käften?" 

Då låter det nästan bättre med en rak, uppriktig fråga:

"Ursäkta, kan du hålla ett öga på min väska..."

I vilket fall som helst skulle jag inte blanda in "ni" alls.


----------

